# More Shoes!



## thestarsfall (Aug 4, 2007)

As an early Bday gift (mine's not til Oct...) I convinced my mother to buy me these:






from Payless....I love them...I know a lot of ppl don't like this kind of style, but I loved them from first sight and they are actually quite comfortable...

and I think I may just have to splurge sometime and buy myself these




(in the red) from Victoria's Secret....
they are so HAWT!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 4, 2007)

oooo I am diggin' the red ones.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2007)

I love the Peter Pan-esque shoes - someone on my other forum is getting a similar pair!


----------



## frocher (Aug 4, 2007)

I love the entire bottom stack.  Nice shoe haul.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 15, 2007)

All are totally HAWT!! I have the leopard and zebra print wedges. Just toooo cute. I also have a pair of brand spanking NEW Zebra print heels that looks exactly like the one above but it's peep toe. I got it for christmas last year from my sister in law but it's tooo small. Size 6 from Wetseal. I'm trying to sale it for $20 bucks. Anyone interested???


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 15, 2007)

If interested please PM me. Thanks!!


----------



## Rushch6 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ohhhh the booties are so cute! I love them!


----------



## Lerina (Aug 18, 2007)

Those are some sexy-ass shoes from Victoria's Secret!​


----------

